
From 0 to 16K users in 2 weeks – Visual Inspector is designer's dream come true - vipul4vb
https://medium.com/@CanvasFlip/visual-inspector-web-designers-rescue-from-digging-in-codes-1a636f6a4cde
======
andreicon
cute, but it doesn't export the edits in any way, how do i pass my
modifications to the frontend devs?

